# update pakete ausschliessen

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich bekomme bei einem  emerge -upv ein paar Pakete angezeigt, die ich definitiv nicht brauche und auch von keinem anderen Paket benoetigt werden.

Wie kann ich Portage beibringen. alles ausser diesen Paketen zu installieren?

Einen erfolglosen Eintrag des Pakets habe ich in  /etc/portage/rsync_excludes .

----------

## Treborius

/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

hat damit garnix zu tun

poste mal ein emerge -puD --tree world

dann siehst du welche pakete was als dep reinziehen,

du kannst nicht einfach pakete weglassen, wenn portage sie als dep ansieht

wahrscheinlich hast du falsche USE variablen gesetzt

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Diese moechte ich nicht haben:

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0  0 kB

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  . ... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.5_p1-r2 [5.3_p1-r1] USE="X* ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static (-pkcs11%) (-smartcard%)" 1,090 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 [2.18-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 [2.7.6] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,755 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r4 [4.1.2.2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit (-selinux) -skey" 1,749 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/pam-1.1.1-r2 [1.1.0] USE="berkdb%* cracklib nls -audit -debug (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 1,578 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.15] USE="nls python" 604 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14 [0.6.13] 275 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]     dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4 [2.6.4-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 10,748 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3 [2.6.4-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 12,284 kB

[ebuild     U ]       app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 [20091230] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4 [149] USE="-devfs-compat* -extras -old-hd-rules% (-selinux) -test" 498 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12-r2 [1.12] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn -ntlm -static" 1,572 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20100418 [20071127] USE="ipv6 ssl%* -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -idn% -static" 114 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 4,368 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.12 [22.10] USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 366 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r4 [4.1.2.2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit (-selinux) -skey" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.15] USE="nls python" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3 [2.6.4-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o [0.9.8n] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,685 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2 [2.16.2] USE="crypt nls perl unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,727 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 

[ebuild  NS   ]    sys-libs/db-4.8.30 [4.7.25_p4] USE="-doc -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 22,351 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/autoconf-2.65-r1 [2.65] USE="-emacs" 1,302 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81-r2 [3.81] USE="nls -static" 1,125 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 [2.4.1] USE="nls -static" 1,579 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.23-r2 [1.20] USE="nls -static" 2,139 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 479 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 [0.23] USE="-hardened" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.7 [3.0.6] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr" 762 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/popt-1.16 [1.15] USE="nls" 687 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 [2.18-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 17,106 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 [8.4] USE="acl nls unicode -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 10,494 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 [2.10-r1] USE="nls" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.25 [3.24] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,089 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2010j [2010i] USE="nls" 373 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/openssh-5.5_p1-r2 [5.3_p1-r1] USE="X* ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static (-pkcs11%) (-smartcard%)" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o [0.9.8n] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[nomerge      ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.3 [3.1.3] USE="-static" 105 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.14-r1 [1.4.12] USE="-examples" 1,100 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/iputils-20100418 [20071127] USE="ipv6 ssl%* -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -idn% -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0  0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3 [2.4.1_p5] 1,053 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p7 [4.0_p37] USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 6,456 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1 [0.1.19] USE="-caps" 79 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 12,800 kB

Total: 38 packages (34 upgrades, 2 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 130,695 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## mv

sysfsutils wird von iputils benötigt und bc von e2fsprogs-libs. Um herauszufinden, weshalb portage etwas hereinziehen will, empfehle ich, das Paket in /etc/portage/package.mask einzutragen: Dann wirft portage einen error, dass das Paket nicht geholt werden kann, und sagt Dir auch, für was es benötigt wird: Das ist noch etwas zuverlässiger als -t

----------

## 69719

Oder mit den gentoolkit

```

escor@mars ~ $ equery depends sys-devel/bc

[ Searching for packages depending on sys-devel/bc... ]

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o (test? sys-devel/bc)

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 (sys-devel/bc)

x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.11 (sys-devel/bc)

escor@mars ~ $ equery depends  sys-fs/sysfsutils

[ Searching for packages depending on sys-fs/sysfsutils... ]

media-video/vlc-1.0.6 (libsysfs? sys-fs/sysfsutils)

net-misc/iputils-20100418 (sys-fs/sysfsutils)

sys-power/cpufrequtils-007 (sys-fs/sysfsutils)

```

ebenso sieht man, durch welches USE Flag es abhängig wird.

----------

## Josef.95

@escor

equery d funktioniert aber nur wenn die Pakete bereits installiert sind.

Die schon genannte Methode via package.mask -- portage zu einer hilfreichen Ausgabe zu zwingen klappt in der "Not" immer ;)

----------

## 69719

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @escor
> 
> equery d funktioniert aber nur wenn die Pakete bereits installiert sind.
> 
> Die schon genannte Methode via package.mask -- portage zu einer hilfreichen Ausgabe zu zwingen klappt in der "Not" immer 

 

Das es nur bei installierten Paketen funktioniert ist richtig. Bei Paketen die man installiert, schaut man ja auch für gewöhnlich drüber, was einem mit diesem so ins System fällt.

----------

## mv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> equery d funktioniert aber nur wenn die Pakete bereits installiert sind.

 

Es gibt die Option -a. Der Nachteil von equery sind eher umgekehrt die negativen Treffer: Ein DEPEND="|| ( PaketA PaketB )" in PaketC sorgt dafür, dass PaketC sowohl bei PaketA als auch bei PaketB angezeigt wird und in der Anzeige nicht sichtbar ist, dass die Abhängigkeit optional ist.

----------

## ScytheMan

mit portage 2.1.9 wird es die möglichkeit --exclude geben

beispiel:

"emerge -avuDN @world --exclude mysql"

alles außer mysql wird geupdated.

evtl. auch ganz nett zu wissen, wenn man probleme mit dem mergen hat und schon eine neue portage version einsetzt  :Smile: 

----------

